# EMT 10T - E-Stop Engaged Error



## sallysigns (Jul 12, 2010)

*Hi All,*

*First post, so hopefully I have put this in the right place.*

*I have a Melco EMT 10T.*
*I switched it on this morning and first noticed the light did not come on and then the dreaded message came across the screen "E-STOP ENGAGED", I pressed enter thinking I can work around it and then when I got to the point of Homing the machine it appeared again this time I could not get rid of it!*
*Does anyone have any ideas firstly what this is and also how to fix this?*
*I rang up Melco and they said a Power Supply costing well over £1000!!!*
*Any help would be very appreciative!!!*

*Thanks,*
*Sally*


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

sounds like a power supply. common issue. i think i may have an extra if you are looking for one, i will have to test it first.


----------



## sallysigns (Jul 12, 2010)

*Yes definately interested in getting one!*
*Melco tried to sell me one at well over £1000 which I think is quite a bit for a power supply!*
*If you have one just let us know information on the one you have,if you have it! Is it quite a simple task in fixing this part?*

*Thankyou adivito for a quick response too!*

*Sally*


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

sally, it takes a little time but if you are handy its not the hardest job. i will check my and see if I have a working one.


----------

